# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > POWERLIFTING FORUM >  400lb bench at a bodyweight of under 200lbs - Feasible?

## Maverick_J8

I'm new to powerlifting so my question may seem too simple to some. 

I've only been incorporating a powerlifting style training program for the last 2 month, during which time I've managed to increase my bench from 120kg (264lbs - stuck at this for weeks) to 140kg (308lbs - 3 plates a side). I use Westside principles. 

I'm currently a lean 190-195lbs (fluctuates during the day), 5' 9", and obviously use gear. I also stay on year round. 

Am I deluded to think I can achieve a 400lb bench (raw.. for the record) without having to gain any more size? I would like to stay under 200. 

Competing is also not an interest of mine.

----------


## NVR2BIG1

Yes, thats very possible. But dont be afraid to break out of that Westside shit and try new stuff too. That type of training doesnt work for everybody the same

----------


## Maverick_J8

> Yes, thats very possible. But dont be afraid to break out of that Westside shit and try new stuff too. That type of training doesnt work for everybody the same


Not a fan of Westside?

----------


## BgMc31

Very feasible even without westside. I'm a huge fan of westside, btw. Most big time college football teams have guys weighing less than 200 bench over 4. As a matter of fact University or Oregon, out of their 100 players on the entire roster (85 on scholarship), 70 bench over 400lbs.

----------


## MACHINE5150

i bench pressed 405 lbs x 3.5 times when i weighed 215lbs and was 19 yo.. you can bench 405 no problem, with out juice.. you need to forget about all that WS shit, and google "add 50lbs to bench press in 10 weeks" i did similar programs at 17 & 18 y.o. and went from 340 to 390 to 420 in ten weeks on, ten weeks off and ten weeks on... so YES, i added 80 lbs to my bench in 200 days, naturally, BEFORE I COULD EVEN BUY A BOTTLE OF BEER


FYI.. i recommend you get off the gear for a while and get tested.. if you have been on for as long as you say you have, and still are not able to bench 400lbs, than i must assume that u have shattered your test receptors, and need to take some time off

----------


## Skyler

I did 405 the other day and I weigh 201. Just started lifting heavy again about a month ago. Before that I didn't go over 300lb on bench for about 6 weeks, just focused on building better technique, and control with the wieght for reps. 
So if your whole goal is power, and you are training for power, than keep at it, and it will come. 

My buddy weighs 205 right now (end of the day with all his clothes on, so i am guessing dry and naked he could weigh just under 200) and he benched 435 with a pause today (he competed today, all raw, competition perfect form and pause). 

You'll get there.

----------


## Stephen73ta

Totally possible. My friend only weighs 190 at 5'11 and he can put up 405 two or three times. All natural too and I wouldn't even consider him a power lifter. Just a naturally strong dude. Do it son!

----------


## boyka

> i bench pressed 405 lbs x 3.5 times when i weighed 215lbs and was 19 yo.. you can bench 405 no problem, with out juice.. you need to forget about all that WS shit, and google "add 50lbs to bench press in 10 weeks" i did similar programs at 17 & 18 y.o. and went from 340 to 390 to 420 in ten weeks on, ten weeks off and ten weeks on... so YES, i added 80 lbs to my bench in 200 days, naturally, BEFORE I COULD EVEN BUY A BOTTLE OF BEER
> 
> 
> FYI.. i recommend you get off the gear for a while and get tested.. if you have been on for as long as you say you have, and still are not able to bench 400lbs, than i must assume that u have shattered your test receptors, and need to take some time off


Can you tell me the link to the training program, or post it here, or just PM me, cuz i am having trouble finding it with google...
Thanks

----------


## valin

Yes, bench pressing 400 when weighing in at less than 200 is more than feasible. Two and a half years ago, before my injury, I pressed 345, weighing in a 188 lbs (morning, no clothes). The strength gains from the drol and tren were quite impressive.

----------


## Maverick_J8

Well I'm about to start my second bulk since I've been cruising, and first bulk since starting a powerlifting style program. 

For the guy who commented on receptors, I've only been on for 10 month and now don't plan to come off. I'm also well under 10% body fat year round. I understand your comments totally, but don't feel this is anything to be concerned about.

My bulk will be the following:

Test E 1gram/wk - 12 weeks 
Tren E 600mg/wk - 8 weeks 
Drol 50mg/day - 5 weeks
Dbol 30mg/day - 5 weeks 

I think this cycle should give me some very good increases on all my lifts considering, as I say, this is my first bulk following a powerlifting program.

----------


## Maverick_J8

> I did 405 the other day and I weigh 201. Just started lifting heavy again about a month ago. Before that I didn't go over 300lb on bench for about 6 weeks, just focused on building better technique, and control with the wieght for reps. 
> So if your whole goal is power, and you are training for power, than keep at it, and it will come. 
> 
> My buddy weighs 205 right now (end of the day with all his clothes on, so i am guessing dry and naked he could weigh just under 200) and he benched 435 with a pause today (he competed today, all raw, competition perfect form and pause). 
> 
> You'll get there.


If that's you in your avi, then I admire your size to strength ratio. You're also look quite lean. 

This is what i'm trying to achieve; looking like I couldn't bench 400lbs to someone who didn't know me, but can easily do so... whilst staying very lean.

What's your training approach based on?

----------


## bruary17

I've never seen somone under 200 put up 400 raw

----------


## Dont wanna be old

> I'm new to powerlifting so my question may seem too simple to some. 
> 
> I've only been incorporating a powerlifting style training program for the last 2 month, during which time I've managed to increase my bench from 120kg (264lbs - stuck at this for weeks) to 140kg (308lbs - 3 plates a side). I use Westside principles. 
> 
> I'm currently a lean 190-195lbs (fluctuates during the day), 5' 9", and obviously use gear. I also stay on year round. 
> 
> Am I deluded to think I can achieve a 400lb bench (raw.. for the record) without having to gain any more size? I would like to stay under 200. 
> 
> Competing is also not an interest of mine.


The question I have is :
What does the bar feel like with 315 ?
I'm under the bar and thinking O shit this is heavy = then I fail . I can do 295 for 3 reps Np .

So If your not nervous thinking this is unnatural , Then I would say the sky is the limit .

----------


## GetSwole83

I have seen it done quite a time or two...a good buddy of mine did it RAW NO AAS. I was proud of him....he also has cystic fibrosis.

----------


## MACHINE5150

i had a friend of mine in Highschool bench press 405lbs and he weighed 165lbs and was 5'6" and 17y.o. Of course now he is in the Navy Seals.. (no joke)

----------


## bruary17

> i had a friend of mine in Highschool bench press 405lbs and he weighed 165lbs and was 5'6" and 17y.o. Of course now he is in the Navy Seals.. (no joke)


That's really impressive.

----------


## bruary17

I put up 295 for one before my rotator cuff was injured. I had my sightsset on 315, but everytime I took it off the rack, I just knew it would come down, but not go back up.

----------


## bruary17

After my first cycle I'm going to make 315 my bi#%* tho!  :7up:

----------


## Peace Missile

nice....

----------


## Maverick_J8

> That looks like a serious cycle! I'm curious to see who that works out for you. I have only done one cycle prior to the one I'm on so I didn't want to jump into something that harsh but I will prob run something similar next cycle. If I didn't hurt my shoulder this cycle I would def be benching 405 at 198 by now. I will get it next year.


I'm hoping this cycle at least gets me up to 160 for 1.

I did the same cycle but with 750 of test earlier on in the year and had a dramatic impact on overall strength. 

My bench was stuck for weeks though at 120kg, and this was clearly due to not changing my training program for so long; as well as following a typical bodybuilding program.

----------


## Maverick_J8

> The question I have is :
> What does the bar feel like with 315 ?
> I'm under the bar and thinking O shit this is heavy = then I fail . I can do 295 for 3 reps Np .
> 
> So If your not nervous thinking this is unnatural , Then I would say the sky is the limit .


Feels fine unracking and holding, but bar speed obviously slows down at a certain point on the concentric portion, then explodes again. 

Probably in between mid-point and off the chest. 

I can negative rep 340lb all the down controllably, until about 4-5 inches off the chest then it just drops.

----------


## bruary17

> Today was my first time going heavy on bench since my shoulder injury and I got 315 for 8. I'm pretty sure that's good for at least 380 for 1. I'm really determined to get 405 @ 198. I know I will get it soon enough.


What sorta shoulder injury?

----------


## Maverick_J8

> Do more lat and back work. Also use a lighter weight and lift only in the range where your lifts lack. So bring it to your chest then lift 4-5 inches as many as you can for 4 sets. Do this for 4 weeks then try a heavier weight for 1 rep full range of motion. During this time don't do any real heavy benching but go heavy on tris, lats, upper back, and chest in isolation sets.


I already kind of do this. This is basically Westside style.

I do pin presses 4-5 inches above the chest as a ME movement. 

Bench day consists of heavy rows and light triceps, speed day consists of moderate lat pulldowns and heavy triceps. 

I don't touch chest unless on repetition day.

EDIT - Westside style except the rep scheme, i.e. training weaknesses with particular movement.

----------


## BgMc31

> I already kind of do this. This is basically Westside style.
> 
> I do pin presses 4-5 inches above the chest as a ME movement. 
> 
> Bench day consists of heavy rows and light triceps, speed day consists of moderate lat pulldowns and heavy triceps. 
> 
> I don't touch chest unless on repetition day.
> 
> EDIT - Westside style except the rep scheme, i.e. training weaknesses with particular movement.


Very good routine. I do something very similar and my bench has gone way up. I took quite sometime off from benching to focus on my overhead (I'm a strongman and powerlifter). After only 6wks of doing this type, I went from a 475 bench to a 525. Of course a lot of this is because I've benched 575 in the past, raw, so its muscle memory, but I'm sticking with this type format. My goal is bench 625 by March of '11.

----------


## Maverick_J8

> Very good routine. I do something very similar and my bench has gone way up. I took quite sometime off from benching to focus on my overhead (I'm a strongman and powerlifter). After only 6wks of doing this type, I went from a 475 bench to a 525. Of course a lot of this is because I've benched 575 in the past, raw, so its muscle memory, but I'm sticking with this type format. My goal is bench 625 by March of '11.


You have no right to enter this thread. I said 400lbs, not 500+!  :Wink: 

I've found the two lifts compliment each other very nicely; when my bench goes up, so does my overhead press... and vice versa. 

Right now I have a day purely dedicated to shoulders, and it's very low volume and high intensity. I tend to stick to dumbbell shoulder press only.

----------


## quarry206

i'm kind of late jumping in but i'll put my two pennies one it. . .


it is very possible to do 400lbs at 200 BW. the big thing is you have to train for power lifting and not BB. the big difference is learning how your own body works and reacts to carbs, protien and other dietary needs.

I got 475lbs weighing in at 198lb, and honestly i was clean no drugs. . no at that weight i haven't been able to get past that, when i gained weight (mostly fat). i was able to get 500lb. 

getting 2 times your body weight or 2 and a half is possible IMO easily. but you have to gear your whole work out to getting to it. reps, sets, exercises everything has to be geared to your goal. ego has to go out the window.

*** by the way when benching big you have to watch your shoulders, doing any other heavy shoulder work runs really fast towards injury. i added shoulder pres to my work outs and really hurt myself because i went heavy on both.

----------


## RoidReaper

> I'm new to powerlifting so my question may seem too simple to some. 
> 
> I've only been incorporating a powerlifting style training program for the last 2 month, during which time I've managed to increase my bench from 120kg (264lbs - stuck at this for weeks) to 140kg (308lbs - 3 plates a side). I use Westside principles. 
> 
> I'm currently a lean 190-195lbs (fluctuates during the day), 5' 9", and obviously use gear. I also stay on year round. 
> 
> Am I deluded to think I can achieve a 400lb bench (raw.. for the record) without having to gain any more size? I would like to stay under 200. 
> 
> Competing is also not an interest of mine.


Its definitely possible i achieved 405 @ 191lbs.

----------


## RoidReaper

I never hurt my shoulders, wrist was always a problem when benching heavy.

----------


## quarry206

> Do you compete? 475 @198 would rank you #2 in the world. Second only to Dennis C. 
> 
> I don't know about easy benching twice your body weight. Very few people can do it or even have the ability to do it. It has taken me half my life to achieve this.


i have some . back in 2007 is when i did those lifts.. i compete in alot of military meets.

i want to re-join the raw federation. but honestly its hit or miss on the season if they come to florida. . the thing about the 198 class is there are a bunch of guys that can lift in the 450lb to 520 range. but most of them jump over to equipped lifting within a year or so. . the rankings are really only based who actually did an event that year. . there are a bunch of the 220 class that have recently bumped up because cutting weight wasn't worth it because of the small raw events.

I think in the next year or so i'll go back and do a meet or two. its just the meets have leaned so towards equiped lifting, i just started lifting just for myself not so much for meets.

----------


## Deltasaurus

get wendler 5/3/1 and maybe add in some halo or drol.

get the book 1st though i think u can do it

----------


## fattymcbutterpants

I found heavy close grip and seated BB shoulder press to really help my bench. At 17yo 6'5" and weighing 185 I was getting into the 300's on bench. I did a bunch of different techniques on bench too such as chains and bands to help get there. But I could do 205x20reps I think was about my strongest. But I wouldnt ever go over 5 reps on bench except for at the very end of my chest workout put 225 on there and shoot for 10 reps to burn out.
Also I'd go up to 225 on shoulder press and close grip, I feel like that helped a good bit. But if you want an easy way to help get some cheap bands that add a decent amount of resistance and loop them around dumbells and the bar it works good

----------

